# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Help! How do I get my real name off my posts?

## Original Juls

I am usually Original Juls

----------


## RockRobster

Delete this account and sign up for a new one with the nickname you want?

----------


## gerryg123

or change your real name, ha ha.

----------

